# Thinking of buying Hilton, need advice



## jembradl (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi --

I have been researching timeshares as a vacation option for my family.  My daughter has food allergies so we need to stay in places where we can cook our own food.  Right now we stay in Homewood Suites, but I think timeshares would be nicer and cost about the same over time.  We are already HHonors members, because of work travel, so staying with Hilton is appealing for that reason.

Our other considerations are that we would like a fixed week, or a pretty sure thing that we could get Spring Break week in Orlando at our home resort.  

I have some pretty basic questions I haven't been able to answer off the web.  They are:

1.  Is HGVC a deeded system?  Or does your membership expire at some point?  If so, when?

2.  Is there any disadvantage to buying resale, like the way Mariott doesn't allow reseale purchasers to convert their weeks to points?

3.  Can you earn HHonors points for your stay at one of the HGVC resorts?  (as a member?  or only as a non-member?)

4.  I've read the threads on HHonors points -- it seems like it's not a great deal to convert your HGVC points to HHpoints unless there is some other special deal going on as well.  Do you agree?

5.  Given what I said above about our needs, do you think we should buy HGVC?  New or resale?  

I'm a serious newbie at this, so thanks very much for your expertise!

J


----------



## cds62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have owned HGVC since 1994 (Sea World). Your ownership is deeded so you will own it forever or until you sell it. If you buy resale, you get the same benefits as if you bought if from the developer. Unless you are getting some type of excellent incentives from buying from the developer and if it is pre-costruction than you should buy resale. The program is very flexible and we have never had any problems with getting reservations at either of the Orlando properties or in Vegas.
We have converted our points over to HHONORS numerous times in order to take trips to Hawaii. That is something that you would have to look at and see how it benefits you. 
I own timeshares with HGVC, DVC and Marriott and that the HGVC is very flexible. The only downside that I have found is that when you exchange through RCI it is very difficult to find comparable resorts to exchange to. Although the resorts you exchange to are Gold Crown they are definately not equal to the HGVC resorts.
If you have any more questions, let me know and I will try to help.
Chuck


----------



## gshipley (Sep 28, 2006)

jembradl said:
			
		

> 1.  Is HGVC a deeded system?  Or does your membership expire at some point?  If so, when?


HGVC is a deeded system.  You own it forever and can will it when you pass on to the big timeshare in the sky.



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 2.  Is there any disadvantage to buying resale, like the way Mariott doesn't allow reseale purchasers to convert their weeks to points?


You should absolutely buy resale.  You can pick up a 7000 point package in orlando for around 14-15k.  7000 points equal 1 week in a two bedroom during  the Platinum season.



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 3.  Can you earn HHonors points for your stay at one of the HGVC resorts?  (as a member?  or only as a non-member?)


You can not receive points as a member.



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 4.  I've read the threads on HHonors points -- it seems like it's not a great deal to convert your HGVC points to HHpoints unless there is some other special deal going on as well.  Do you agree?


Most people will agree with this.  There are times when it does make sense.  



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 5.  Given what I said above about our needs, do you think we should buy HGVC?  New or resale?


RESALE!  There is abosolutely no reason to buy at developer prices unless you are buying 14,000 or more points.

--
gshipley


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 29, 2006)

jembradl said:
			
		

> 3.  Can you earn HHonors points for your stay at one of the HGVC resorts?  (as a member?  or only as a non-member?)



All your other questions were answer perfectly.

This one needs a little more.  If you use your TS, then you don't get any HH points for staying there, but if you rent (pay Hilton in any way) you will get Hilton honors points for your stay. Since HGVC will let you rent excess inventory, So sometimes instead of using your points, you may choose to rent. When you do so you'll get HH points.


----------



## i39249 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Go For It...   Just by Resale.*

When ever I stay at a HGVC resort, I use my American Express Hilton Honor Card.  You can actually earn more points per dollar you spend at the HGVC resorts, with the Am Exp Card.  If you charge your reservation fees and other expenditures at the resorts, you can maximize your points.  I bought 7000 points at the Las Vegas Hilton and just bought another 7000 points in South Beach Miami.    Miami ?   you ask.  Hey it was for $13,500 and points are points.  Right now I'm in Orlando for a week at the HGVC on International Drive and in March, I will be in Waikiki Village for 3 nights and then headed to the Big Island for a week.   Life is good.


----------



## i39249 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Sorry typo error above.*

Just buy resale.   There are several reputable Hilton Grand Vacation Club resellers out there.  With resale you can usually buy for 50% off except for Hawaii resorts.   You can however get good deals on Hilton affiliates like the Bay Club, Hawaii at good prices.


----------



## jehb2 (Oct 3, 2006)

The Hilton Club in New York isn't deeded.  It's like a 21 or 25 year contract and has no kitchen of any kind.  Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## MLC (Oct 3, 2006)

Jembrandl

  I would recommend e-mailing Seth Nock at sethnock@hotmail.com
Take care.


----------



## jembradl (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your insight!  Especially that one about the NY resort -- didn't know that, and would probably have tried to stay there when visiting family!

How do you decide who a reputable reseller is?


----------



## CaliDave (Oct 5, 2006)

jembradl said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for your insight!  Especially that one about the NY resort -- didn't know that, and would probably have tried to stay there when visiting family!
> 
> How do you decide who a reputable reseller is?



I second Seth Nock as a re-seller. He is upfront, honest and helpful


----------



## Quilter (Oct 5, 2006)

How are the HGVC sales presentations?  We are booked at the Orlando International Drive in Jan. with a tour package.   Are the sales presentations pretty straight forward with how the program works or do the sales people make promises that are blown out of proportion?


----------



## lakers (Oct 6, 2006)

*Hilton Sales*



			
				Quilter said:
			
		

> How are the HGVC sales presentations?  We are booked at the Orlando International Drive in Jan. with a tour package.   Are the sales presentations pretty straight forward with how the program works or do the sales people make promises that are blown out of proportion?



As someone who bought from Hilton (at the developer price ) I think the sales presentation was fairly straightforward with one glaring exception -- no one tells you how much money you can save purchasing the same unit resale.  As an owner I have found the rooms to be exactly like what I was shown in the model and even though we bought in Orlando we have had no trouble getting to stay in Hawaii on multiple trips.  My wife and I have loved our Hilton vacations, just make sure you know the market price going into the presentation.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 6, 2006)

lakers said:
			
		

> . . . even though we bought in Orlando we have had no trouble getting to stay in Hawaii on multiple trips.


Were you able to make Hawaii reservations for summer weeks?  I assume you made the reservations during Hilton's "Club Season" (nine months in advance); how close to that nine month starting date did you make your reservations?

I am considering HGVC, but only if I can get to Hawaii without paying the relatively high purchase price and MF's associated with having it as my home resort.


----------



## Seth Nock (Oct 8, 2006)

I have added to the previous posters to clarify some answers.




			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> Hi --
> 
> I have been researching timeshares as a vacation option for my family.  My daughter has food allergies so we need to stay in places where we can cook our own food.  Right now we stay in Homewood Suites, but I think timeshares would be nicer and cost about the same over time.  We are already HHonors members, because of work travel, so staying with Hilton is appealing for that reason.
> 
> ...



Most are deeded.  The Mexican properties are not deeded.  



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 2.  Is there any disadvantage to buying resale, like the way Mariott doesn't allow reseale purchasers to convert their weeks to points?
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Can you earn HHonors points for your stay at one of the HGVC resorts?  (as a member?  or only as a non-member?)



Only at hotels



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 4.  I've read the threads on HHonors points -- it seems like it's not a great deal to convert your HGVC points to HHpoints unless there is some other special deal going on as well.  Do you agree?



I have traded for points often, especially when going to overseas. European hotels can cost as much as $1000 US/ night.  Many of my buyers have traded for points as well. 



			
				jembradl said:
			
		

> 5.  Given what I said above about our needs, do you think we should buy HGVC?  New or resale?
> 
> I'm a serious newbie at this, so thanks very much for your expertise!
> 
> J


----------



## lakers (Oct 9, 2006)

*Booking Hawaii with HGVC*



			
				vacationtime1 said:
			
		

> Were you able to make Hawaii reservations for summer weeks?  I assume you made the reservations during Hilton's "Club Season" (nine months in advance); how close to that nine month starting date did you make your reservations?
> 
> I am considering HGVC, but only if I can get to Hawaii without paying the relatively high purchase price and MF's associated with having it as my home resort.



I have not had any problems getting Hawaii reservations (even when we needed three rooms during prime season as we were taking extended family).  I always book very close to the start of the club period.  We have always booked the 1Br oceanview (a 1 Bedroom Plus) -- I don't know if unit type has played a role in availability.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 14, 2006)

I just bought a Hilton on the resale market for $7200 and got 5000 points.  The only regret that I have is that I should have bought 7000 points and spent more money.  The reason is that you are paying a maintenance fee for a two bedroom and your cost each year is the same if you buy 5000 pt or 7000.


----------



## biswassb (Oct 14, 2006)

tompalm said:
			
		

> I just bought a Hilton on the resale market for $7200 and got 5000 points.  The only regret that I have is that I should have bought 7000 points and spent more money.  The reason is that you are paying a maintenance fee for a two bedroom and your cost each year is the same if you buy 5000 pt or 7000.


 

With Hilton/HGVC, it is important to buy 7000 or more points. With 5000 points, you are limited to one week vacation per year in a 1 BR in Plat season.  You can stretch a little but not much.  

In addition to the MF issue, as HGVC owners, you will not be able to become RCI members.  As a result, you will not be able to get Extra Vacations or Last Calls that RCI offers.  Last calls are normally less than $200 per week.  Extra vacation weeks you can get for $299 and up.  Even HGVC is available for ~550 for 1 BR per week.  I found about a dozen resorts in Hawaii listed under Extra Vacations.  It appears to me that more and more resorts are placing their available weeks in these categories under direct cash sales.  It is mind boggling.  

As you already have 5000 points HGVC, what do you do now?  Buy a small points resort, 50000 RCI points or less, that will give you access to RCI.  Alternatively, if you can find a reliable friend with RCI membership, you will be able to get the Extra Vacations and Last Call weeks for cost + guest certificate fee of $59.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 14, 2006)

vacationtime1 said:
			
		

> Were you able to make Hawaii reservations for summer weeks?  I assume you made the reservations during Hilton's "Club Season" (nine months in advance); how close to that nine month starting date did you make your reservations?
> 
> I am considering HGVC, but only if I can get to Hawaii without paying the relatively high purchase price and MF's associated with having it as my home resort.



The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is tough to get during the summer (especially July & August). 
If your plans are for the summer, you'll need to be extremely flexible on your dates and take whatever is available. 
I haven't experienced any problems booking off peak (any time the kids are in school) at HHV as long as I reserve as soon as the nine months booking period begins.

Keep in mind there are over 100,000 HGVC member families. You will be competing with other non-Hawaiian owners during Club Season for a limited number of units during peak summer.

235 units at the Lagoon Tower
72 units at the Kalia Tower (studios and one bedroom only)
120 units at Waikoloa Beach (all two bedrooms only)

The number of units available are small compared to the number of units available overall in Orlando and Las Vegas. 
Hopefully availability will change as they continue to add more units in Oahu and the Big Island


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 14, 2006)

I took at quick look online to see availability for July and it's not a bad as I seen it in the past.

I looked for Club Season availability for July 1 - 12 at the HHV
Only the studios at the Kalia Tower and the three bedrooms at the Lagoon Tower are not available (not surprised). The PLUS units show full availability for the entire time period for both the one and two bedroom. However the Two Bedroom Premium (oceanfront) units are also not available.

The one bedroom standard rooms seem to be going first. For example I don't see a standard one bedroom available for a week long stay during the first week in July at the Lagoon Tower but there's availability in the Kalia Tower.

The online system doesn't tell us how many units are still available in each size but it is encouraging to see more availability than in recent years.


----------

